# Best online games?



## Esengil (Dec 13, 2018)

Which online games do you think are the best?
What games do you play most often?
As for me, I play Warcraft, PUBG. But sometimes I like to play games with the ability to win cash rewards. These are casino games, for example slot machines on mr.bet and others. But you have to be ready to lose money.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Esengil said:


> Which online games do you think are the best?
> What games do you play most often?
> As for me, I play Warcraft, PUBG.


If you're willing to grind Warcraft but also like PUBG shooter types Destiny is a great mix of the two. It's had its ups and down and good and bad seasons but a free to play version comes out in September and the paid expansion looks pretty great. You need friends to paly with or willing to meet people online though. And if you play WoW the partial MMO feel should begin to care you off.


----------



## Vialyn (Nov 30, 2020)

For me its Rocket League


----------



## comofosho (Jan 24, 2021)

My favorite online game is trying to piece together an accurate snow forecast from all the sources I have available.


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

_note to self_
elden ring appears to be some scammy type game hyped by spambots on unrelated (and disinterested) forums, and probably sucks. Will not click.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

This thread is a spammer magnet. Closing.


----------

